# MKV HID HELP???!?



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

i just bought a H7 8000k ZenTec HID Conversion Kit for my 08 Jetta and the install is all fairly simple except for the (+) and (-) wires that would generally insert into the lightbulb plug on most cars, but the MKV Jetta doesnt have a plug on the back of the lightbulbs. 
What do I do?? lol


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

please? lol im DYING to install these things!


----------



## turbo_adrian (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (MKVJET08)*

post some pics i might be able to help.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (turbo_adrian)*









ok now, obviously the red and blue wires from the bulb to the ballast connect
the actual bulb, is going to be odd, it doesnt seem like its going to fit into the headlamp properly
and the black and white wires would normally, on a car, stick right into the plug that goes onto the stock lightbulb, but on my jetta, it doesnt have one of those, the bulb just sticks in and twists, no wires or plugs attatched to the bulb, so im guessing the wires are back further into the headlamp
i just dont quite understand how the blub is going to fit properly or how the black and white wires plug up to the lightbulb...
im stumpted.
and i really appreciate any help you can give me


_Modified by MKVJET08 at 9:00 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## turbo_adrian (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (MKVJET08)*

your pics is not visible. send me a pic to [email protected]


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (turbo_adrian)*

k sent it


_Modified by MKVJET08 at 8:45 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## turbo_adrian (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (MKVJET08)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=10

hopefully this thread might help you. just dont know if Jetta's have different set up


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (turbo_adrian)*

grr, no not really, the mkiv is totally different from the mkv. the mkiv looks really simple (of course) lol.
thanks tho


----------



## 06SpiceRedTDI (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (MKVJET08)*

I just got done putting 8000k HIDs into my factory housings. it is quite a task and not quite as easy as I had hoped when I purchased the HIDs
Here is a Pic of the Left one installed. This is with the 8000k HID on the left and Sylvania Silverstar Ultra Halogen on the right.








Here is one of the modified Bulb Hold down. you have to break out the middle and feed the wires from the HID Bulb through it. use some foam between the back of the bulb and the holder to hold your bulb tight up to the housing.








Make sure you find out which wire going to the old bulb is positive, both of the wires are black in my car. this is a very important step unless you are prepared to buy new ballasts
Here is a few more pics.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (06SpiceRedTDI)*

thanks! yeah with that and just playing with it today i got the left HID in and it looks amazing
one problem tho...
when i turn the lights on with the motor off, it lights right up and looks great but....
when i turn the motor on and let off the ebrake, it starts flickering like a strobe light and cuts on and off. i turned the motor off and the lights back on and stays on great, once again turned the motor on and it started flickering again
i rechecked all the wiring and everything is properly plugged in and secured tightly
i have no clue how to fix this


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (06SpiceRedTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06SpiceRedTDI* »_










WOW. This is why you DO NOT put HIDs in halogen housings - even in a MK5 car!!!!
Horrible beam!!!!! Be careful with those things!


----------



## DALB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
WOW. *This is why you DO NOT put HIDs in halogen housings* - even in a MK5 car!!!!
Horrible beam!!!!! Be careful with those things!









x2
buy projector housings if you want HIDs.


----------



## 06SpiceRedTDI (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (MKVJET08)*

MKVJET you may want to look into something like this. http://www.stealthauto.com/Pro....aspx 
To all of you that commented on the first pic I posted, There isn't any pattern on the beams, that is because it is parked 1 foot from the garage door. Not to mention I took the picture with my cell phone. look at the halogen on the right, the pattern is just as bad if not worse. Below are some pics I took with the car 15-20 feet from the garage door. Not very much of the light makes it above the cutoff. I have Driven in front of my car at night as well as passed my car with the light coming from the other direction and there is alot less glare than Factory HIDs that are aimed too high (ie. Just about Every Acura TL and TSX)
these are taken with my canon SD600.
Low beams w/cutoff 








Low beams and silverstar ultra high beams.








Front.








Front from passenger side.








VW Shield.










_Modified by 06SpiceRedTDI at 10:19 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (06SpiceRedTDI)*

Check this out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3618519 there is a link with a plug that is made to fit the MKV
someone was going to buy it and give it a try http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Close or NOT to the garage door/wall....doesn't really matter. That beam is not a good one. Look at any OEM HIDs right up against the garage door and you'll see the beam pattern distinctly.
Sorry, not knocking you personally. Just trying to let everybody know that it's not a matter of being too close.
Yes, the beam looks better from afar - but the hot spots under the cutoff are extreme.


----------



## 08R32 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (nater)*

So I ordered the clips from kbcar stuff for the 08 jetta hid kit. It doesn't look like the picture, there are no wires there are just prongs which are a pain in the ass. They did work though but the problem is the lights flicker like crazy when the car is running but perfect when just the key is on!!! I wanted to just smash the whole ****ing thing. Any ideas because I still didnt read in the begining how the first guy with the red jetta fixed that problem


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (06SpiceRedTDI)*

Do your highbeams still work???


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (built2prfctn)*

Ok guys. I got my HID kit and kb adapter in today.. IT WORKS GREAT!! Besides a couple problems maybe u guys can help me with. 
With that said install took me about 3 hours with my friend.kb thing is a piece of **** after market part, the bulb doesnt sit in there to good but after gorilla glueing the prongs on so they dont slide in and out and glueing the base of the bulb in there is alright.
Also i wanna let u guys know that I already had my DRL shut off with a friends vag.
Ok probelm number one.
Relay kinda makes a clicking noise when the car is turned on and lights are on. Doesnt make the noise when the car is off and lights are on no idea but it doesnt sound healthy.
Problem two.
Dash lights are on for the bulb and the air bag i dont know why the airbag one is on.
Problem three. Is the left beam is way to high how do i adjust the beam? Do i just tilt the bulb down???


----------



## Ub3RcAM (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (built2prfctn)*

so wait how did you have it set up? please be descriptive. from first to last....


----------



## rodeopunk_je87 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (MKVJET08)*

You need MKV Bulb Adapters and CanBus(Antiflicker) modules to install HID's into our cars
http://www.directconnectiontuning.com/parts.html
Bottom of the page....


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

you dont need to get any sort of anti flicker module.. all you have to do is buy two resistors from radio shack and solder them inline with the bulb it then will trick your car into thinking that it has draw from a bulb... I did and it works fine.. no flickering NO problems whatsoever! i can get you more info if you need it! and the kbcar adaptors work perfectly just solder your connections and cover them with shrink wrap! i've had Zero problems with my hids. because i did my research before even thinking about putting them in! and I gotta say I'M HAPPY with em! good luck! i can help if you need any


----------



## rodeopunk_je87 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (rodeopunk_je87)*

Just fully hooked up 6000k HID kit on a 2007 VW Jetta 2.0T today. Yeah, all that garbage about needing Relays and Canbus modules is complete bull. All you need is MKV bulb adapters (directconnectiontuning.com $25) and a good quality kit w/ digital ballasts that have canbus technology already integrated. Now, there are couple of issues that come up with that.... 
1. Well, most of these jerkoffs on the internet, get their kits for $25 wholesale, stamp their name on the box and turn around and sell it to your for $180 but still have the nerve to say their kits are topnotch quality but require modules to work for an extra $40
2. A kit like the one I mentioned sounds expensive
Well, I found a solution. I found a guy here in Chicago who was selling me such a kit for $89...Now, with all of the research I had done online I was conviced that my car REQUIRED CanBus modules to avoid flickering and bulb out warnings and some even said I needed a relah harness so I was really skeptical of his claims. Well, I stopped by this guy's place and he actually took 45min out of his time to help me connect it and prove to me that his kit did INDEED do everything he claimed. Well, I currently have it installed and my DRL's work and everything works just perfect! No harnesses, no modules, and no overpriced bullsh!t. AND....on top of that, he gives 2 year warranties on these kits. I'll have to admit that I became very discouraged when he brought out the box with a shiny, lime green lambo picture on the cover that looked like it was made in a sweatshop but all the skepticism was put to rest once I saw that it worked.
So in the end, don't believe all the lies all these HID "companies" tell you.....if you do need modules for their overpriced kits, it's because their ballasts are garbage.
All in all, I paid $114 for my kit (89 for the kit and 25 for the bulb adapters) and it works perfect. Pm me if you have any questions about anything or if you want the guy's info.


----------



## jebrok (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (rodeopunk_je87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodeopunk_je87* »_Just fully hooked up 6000k HID kit on a 2007 VW Jetta 2.0T today. Yeah, all that garbage about needing Relays and Canbus modules is complete bull. All you need is MKV bulb adapters (directconnectiontuning.com $25) and a good quality kit w/ digital ballasts that have canbus technology already integrated. Now, there are couple of issues that come up with that.... 
1. Well, most of these jerkoffs on the internet, get their kits for $25 wholesale, stamp their name on the box and turn around and sell it to your for $180 but still have the nerve to say their kits are topnotch quality but require modules to work for an extra $40
2. A kit like the one I mentioned sounds expensive
Well, I found a solution. I found a guy here in Chicago who was selling me such a kit for $89...Now, with all of the research I had done online I was conviced that my car REQUIRED CanBus modules to avoid flickering and bulb out warnings and some even said I needed a relah harness so I was really skeptical of his claims. Well, I stopped by this guy's place and he actually took 45min out of his time to help me connect it and prove to me that his kit did INDEED do everything he claimed. Well, I currently have it installed and my DRL's work and everything works just perfect! No harnesses, no modules, and no overpriced bullsh!t. AND....on top of that, he gives 2 year warranties on these kits. I'll have to admit that I became very discouraged when he brought out the box with a shiny, lime green lambo picture on the cover that looked like it was made in a sweatshop but all the skepticism was put to rest once I saw that it worked.
So in the end, don't believe all the lies all these HID "companies" tell you.....if you do need modules for their overpriced kits, it's because their ballasts are garbage.
All in all, I paid $114 for my kit (89 for the kit and 25 for the bulb adapters) and it works perfect. Pm me if you have any questions about anything or if you want the guy's info.

Are you using a relay in your setup?


----------



## jebrok (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (06SpiceRedTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06SpiceRedTDI* »_I just got done putting 8000k HIDs into my factory housings. it is quite a task and not quite as easy as I had hoped when I purchased the HIDs
Here is a Pic of the Left one installed. This is with the 8000k HID on the left and Sylvania Silverstar Ultra Halogen on the right.








Here is one of the modified Bulb Hold down. you have to break out the middle and feed the wires from the HID Bulb through it. use some foam between the back of the bulb and the holder to hold your bulb tight up to the housing.








Make sure you find out which wire going to the old bulb is positive, both of the wires are black in my car. this is a very important step unless you are prepared to buy new ballasts
Here is a few more pics.

















So how did you know which was positive and which was negative?


----------



## rodeopunk_je87 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: MKV HID HELP???!? (jebrok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebrok* »_Are you using a relay in your setup?

Nope, just the HID kit and bulb adapters....


_Modified by rodeopunk_je87 at 5:41 PM 6-20-2009_


----------



## Slygirlswagg (Sep 28, 2015)

*Ty!!*

Thanks soooo much my life got easier today because of this post. I just knew it wouldn't be that easy when I went to install them but as soon as I get this I'll be fine. Just ordered them


----------

